# Older Cat peeing, defecating and drinking water non-stop!



## zak88lx (Feb 16, 2003)

Hello,

My family's cat "Spookum" has been acting strange for the last few months. He is approximately 12 years old and has been peeing and defecating throughout the house.
He also drinks water day and night and now lives in the bathroom laying on the counter top beside sink waiting for people to turn on tap.
The litter box has been kept clean, I don't think he uses it any longer.
My family wants to take spook to the SPCA as they cant stand the suprises and smell everywhere.
If you ignored the above issues Spook is still normal, he rolls around, meows and is more affectionate then ever.
What can I do, I dont live in the house but seem to be Spooks only ally...

Thanks,
Zak


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

take him to the vet right away. drinking water constantly is a sign of diabetes. he needs to be tested. hope he is ok


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

I agree, take him to the vet ASAP for an exam. The constant thirst sounds like a warning sign. As far as a quick fix, I would try moving his litterbox to a different location if possible. Maybe replace it all together and see if that helps. If he has not had this problem in 12 years, he is trying to tell you something....if only they could speak.


----------



## ceri (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: Older Cat peeing, defecating and drinking water non-stop*



zak88lx said:


> Hello,
> 
> My family's cat "Spookum" has been acting strange for the last few months. He is approximately 12 years old and has been peeing and defecating throughout the house.
> He also drinks water day and night and now lives in the bathroom laying on the counter top beside sink waiting for people to turn on tap.
> ...


I agree you need to take him to be checked out - don't leave it. It could also be Kidney disease (which can be controlled if caught early) which is very common(I have just lost a 10 year old cat to this, after trying to save him with a kidney transplant (he died two weeks after the op)- my cat drank a lot towards the end - constant drinking, and towards the end my cat used to sleep in the bath and I had to turn the tap on so it dripped constantly for him throughout the night .

Take your cat to the vets - every one keeps mentioning Diabieties, but Kidney failure/disease is very common , it could be that too.

What ever it is - take your cat to the vet , because if there is a problem, some diseases/problems can be controlled if caught early.

I only wish my cat was digonised earlier, I may still have him.

All the best


----------



## Peggy (May 8, 2003)

Hi,
I had a cat that was drinking a lot of water. At the time she was also losing weight. I took her to the vet and she was diabetic. If your cat is diabetic its not that hard or expensive to take care of, I gave my cat two needles a day. she didn't mind at all. That was 5 years ago. I recently had to put her down due to other problems. She was 17 years old!
Do youself a favor and take your cat to the vet before its too late.

Good luck with your fur baby.

[email protected]


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

I agree take the kitty to the vet. With diabetes the cat shouldn't have problems with going in the litter box. Have you changed the brand of litter recently?


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

binkyhoo said:


> take him to the vet right away. drinking water constantly is a sign of diabetes. he needs to be tested. hope he is ok


Sounds like diabetes too... My old cat got that when he got older.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I agree with the diabetes. I don't know much about cat diabetes but if they experience the same symptoms as humans then it sounds a lot like it. Let us know what happens.


----------



## kiwicat (Jun 21, 2003)

It could also be a thyroid problem. What happened at the vet?


----------

